
Reasons we don’t write code like we used to - jonbaer
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3519612/5-reasons-we-dont-write-code-like-we-used-to.html
======
Mountain_Skies
Programming often seems to be more about configuring various frameworks than
figuring out how to express business rules or work flows in logic and then
source code.

------
hinkley
When I think about how much complexity was in the first applications I worked
on, versus just what I’ve written in the last month? It’s not good.

~~~
bcrl
So much of modern programming is error handling. PRINT never failed in my
BASIC programs until I started working with files. And all of that error
handling code needs test cases, logging infrastructure, then more programs to
parse those logs. Perhaps someday, Vernor Vinge's vision of AIs that sit atop
the thousands of years old systems to manage all that complexity might come to
pass. Not sure that will be any better, but it will at least be hidden.

------
commandlinefan
6\. Scrum

